# Multisim en Ubuntu



## cerebroo (Jun 24, 2010)

Hola Amigos.
Esta vez quiero consultarles si alguien aqui ha podido instalar el Multisim en Ubuntu, no en una maquina virtual, sino defrente en el sistema a traves de wine.

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## bobe (Ene 28, 2011)

Yo tampoco he podido, me indica que necesita IE4 o superior aunque ya lo tenga instalado; el unico que he podido instalar es el proteus y el keil para programar micros con C. Si tengo alguna novedad la publico.  Mi plataforma es Ubuntu 10.10, el Multisim es la version 11 y Wine es 1.2.2


----------



## DanielU (Feb 6, 2011)

Imposible instalarlo. Algun programa similar al que se pueda migrar?

Yo he hecho funcionar Eagle, PCB Wizard, Livewire y Kicad


----------

